#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-08
<mhall119> bobweaver made it on OMG!Ubuntu!
<ogra_> scary, so there are celebrities in this channel now ?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-09
<tgm4883> ogra_, celebrities?
<mhall119> tgm4883: bobweaver's Unity 2D hacking was featured on omgubuntu
<mhall119> that's what ogra_ was referring to
<ogra_> :)
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-12
<tgm4883> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883> mhall119, err..... https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1416/
<tgm4883> so... who does a guy have to buy a drink for to get an app reviewed?
<mhall119> tgm4883: do you have it in a PPA?
<mhall119> or a bzr branch with packaging files?
<mhall119> that'll help
<tgm4883> let me check
<mhall119> IIRC, the ARB only has about half it's normal number of members at the moment
<mhall119> so getting anything reviewed and approved is going to be slow
<tgm4883> https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/ubuntu-tv-testcard
<tgm4883> mhall119, 2 months slow?
<mhall119> 2 months is about the fastest these days
<tgm4883> mhall119, and it's a quickly app, so it should be good to go I thin
<tgm4883> think
<mhall119> you would think...
#ubuntu-tv 2012-10-14
<mhall119> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/get-movie-information-and-play-trailers.html
